# A Slight Makeover



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

I was setting the date on this:



when the date wheel decided that it did not want to move. 

So, a delve into the innards was needed.

Once I had the dial off, I thought it would be a shame not to try a different one. One thing lead to another, and this is the result.











The second hand needs a wee nip off the end, but, overall, I like it.

Steve.


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Talk about colour co ordinated!

I like it.

Alan


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

That does look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That looks stunningly good, @NOTSHARP. :thumbsup:

What a great dial and I love the colour of that bezeI, especially against the similar tone of leather in the strap. I do agree with you though that the seconds hand needs a tiny bit off the tip. Well done for that creation, Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

> That looks stunningly good, @NOTSHARP. :thumbsup:
> 
> What a great dial and I love the colour of that bezeI, especially against the similar tone of leather in the strap. I do agree with you though that the seconds hand needs a tiny bit off the tip. Well done for that creation, Steve.


 Thank you for your kind comments.

The dial was an interesting exercise. It has changed somewhat from its original state.



Steve.


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

That's come out really nice i like the color it goes nice with the strap well done


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice job mate. Really well coordinated :thumbsup:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

top class!


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Very good. Perhaps change the lume out in the hands to match the numerals and second hand colour?

It's a really nice piece now


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Personally I think I'd prefer a contrasting bezel to that strap. The colour coordination is just a bit too good, leaving the watch face to feel a bit small & lost, from what I can see...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent project and a great result. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

DryEagle said:


> Personally I think I'd prefer a contrasting bezel to that strap. The colour coordination is just a bit too good, leaving the watch face to feel a bit small & lost, from what I can see...


 How about a black bezel?





Steve.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NOTSHARP said:


> How﻿ about a﻿ black be﻿zel?﻿﻿


 That looks good. :thumbsup:

What's the knife ?


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> That looks good. :thumbsup:
> 
> What's the knife ?


 An old, Rawson Brothers, Sheffield.

Steve.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Please excuse my ignorance but how did you change the dial from the light colour to the darker colour. That dial is very atomic age isn't it? and the darker colour really makes the lines stand out. Really like what you have done, hugely inspired to have a go at modding something and it will probably be a Vostok due to the price and amount of advice and info floating about on here.

Noj


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Noj said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but how did you change the dial from the light colour to the darker colour. That dial is very atomic age isn't it? and the darker colour really makes the lines stand out. Really like what you have done, hugely inspired to have a go at modding something and it will probably be a Vostok due to the price and amount of advice and info floating about on here.
> 
> Noj


 I spray painted the dial with black paint, then removed it from the areas where I wanted to see the original brass.

The idea was not mine, I have to say.

Steve.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Very Soviet - love it!


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> I spray painted the dial with black paint, then removed it from the areas where I wanted to see the original brass.
> 
> The idea was not mine, I have to say.
> 
> Steve.


 How did you remove it so accurately if you don't mind me asking?

thanks

Noj


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Noj said:


> How did you remove it so accurately if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Noj


 Very carefully. :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Using tiny pieces of 1000 grit w&d, held in tweezers. It took a while. 

Steve.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow, patience of a saint. I could do it a lot quicker with an angle grinder :bash:

Noj


----------

